# Applying from home country while appeal is pending in sa



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Good Day,

Please advise on below:

my critical skills visa was rejected and I made an appeal immediately after receiving the outcome.
after going through the timeline for appeal to be processed (discussion on forum) i am wondering If i should make a fresh application instead of waiting for outcome of appeal.

1) should I make a fresh application from South Africa 
2) should I make a fresh application from my Home country? (India)

what are the consequences if, I am issued a critical skills visa from India and my appeal is still pending here (SA) and that results in positive outcome?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can’t have two applications processing at the same time.

I suggest a letter of demand for the outcome of your appeal. How long has it been processing?


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

*appeal*

Hi,

the outcome has been finalised now as per email by DHA.
filed on 15th March 2016 and got an email from DHA on following up on 31st March.

But the VFS trackign system still shows wrong status and no update yet.

extremely nervous for the result of appeal.


----------

